# 20" Silver Arowana Eating Cucumbers?



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

Can this do any harm to my arowana? I've been feeding my plecos cucumber slices, and my arowana thought he'd take a taste of a cucumber. Turns out he really likes them. Any harm done?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I had an aro once not even close to 20".I am not sure the answer to ur question but where can I see a pic.


----------

